# Cashing checks



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

Besides cashing checks what is your favorite type of service ?
etc. new cnst., remodel, panel change/upgrade, gen set hookups, relocate ?

mine is got to be upgrade


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Favorite type of service call in general? Or specifically, electric services as described in NEC Article 230?

If the former, I like troubleshooting calls the best. Especially when I am given free rein to sort out an existing wiring mess and figure out what does what and, if necessary, rewire it in a simpler, cleaner form.

If the latter, I like service upgrades unless they involve replacing a semi-flush meter base


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I like when the homeowners make me delicious coffees and chat me up on their dime.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like changing out 3 phase wye transformers in offices, because all the occupants sit around in the hallway next to the electric room , asking me when the power will be on again. $$$. 

Favorite call out #2- When things break at UH and they don't want to wait a year or two for DAGS to fix it, so they call me. $$$$  (this is not eek, this is my eyeballs popping out at the scenery..)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

conduit roughs


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I like troubleshooting industrial controls or commercial fire alarm systems. Keeps you thinking.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Service upgrades with portable generator wiring. In, out, 3-4 hours tops. But what I like best of all is work that brings in a profit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Service upgrades with portable generator wiring. In, out, 3-4 hours tops. But what I like best of all is work that brings in a profit.


Those are fast service changes!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I love MC rough-ins, romex rough-ins, small jobs, retro-fits,and service work.

Other than that...nachos, pizza, steak, burgers, chili dogs....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I like wiring the furnace (s)....~CS~


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

I like it when there is a loud spanish station on the radio so i go shut the panel off and work on the panel if they bitch tell them go ahead plug in bút its not safe send that radio 240 lol


----------

